# Finsbury Park / Stamford Hill / Seven Sisters- what's the area like?



## fogbat (Sep 14, 2007)

Can anyone offer some advice on what it's like?

I've been looking at an amazing houseshare around there, just off Seven Sisters Road, . The house itself is amazing, but I'm not sure whether I'd enjoy living in that area.

I moved to Camden from Plaistow, a shithole in East London. Having nearby shops / pubs / nightlife makes Camden a far preferable place to live. Not having to walk for half an hour just to get fresh veg, or to a cash machine that doesn't charge for withdrawals makes a big difference.

If it weren't for this house being so amazing, I'd not even be thinking of it, but what's Seven Sisters like as a place to live, please?

Cheers, Urban!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2007)

i live fairly near (clapton) and work in hackney as well, and used to work around finsbury park, stamford hill is a lot quieter than finsbury park/seven sisters, crime is probably higher in finsbury park/seven sisters but not at a terrifying level or owt, good transport at both, stamford hill is a bus ride from the nearest tube (manor house) 

not sure what sort of info you need, plenty of places to eat in finsbury park up stroud green road, and it's just down the road from crouch end, and not too far from stoke newington, seven sisters looks a bit grim to me, not been up there much, i used to work in stamford hill, it's a little dull tbh, bit seems a lot safer than the other two, but it's not far from stoke newington which is a pretty good place to go out in, bars/restaurants/pubs a plenty


----------



## Cheesypoof (Sep 14, 2007)

Finsbury Park is alright, there are different parts of it so it can be a bit rough, especially round the station. Stamford Hill is quite nice - there's an orthodox Jewish community there and its near Stoke Newington which I've always liked as its got some decent pubs and restaurants. Neither of those places touches Camden though. Seven Sisters, I aint so sure.


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2007)

Rubbish for pubs!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Rubbish for pubs!



oi!!

there are some decent pubs in finsbury park, the faltering fullback is a great little place, i'll give you seven sisters, that's grim for pubs, stamford hill, mmmm, maybe you are right, but stokie has decent pubs so it's not too far to go


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> oi!!
> 
> there are some decent pubs in finsbury park, the faltering fullback is a great little place, i'll give you seven sisters, that's grim for pubs, stamford hill, mmmm, maybe you are right, but stokie has decent pubs so it's not too far to go


Seven Sisters has got some decent pubs, but then it's rubbish for transport. No tube, innit?

Finsbury Park?  <shudder>


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Seven Sisters has got some decent pubs, but then it's rubbish for transport. No tube, innit?
> 
> Finsbury Park?  <shudder>




err, seven sisters tube station, or if you're talking about seven sisters road, finsbury park and manor house


----------



## boohoo (Sep 14, 2007)

Stamford Hill - no pubs to near ( Swan in Upper Clapton Road isn't too bad) but feels very safe at night. Great bakery, library open on Sunday for Jewish community a walk to manor house or seven sister's tube.  Only shortish walk to Stoke Newington.

Finsbury park - not too bad - some nice pubs -fullback, Big park, nice old railway line walk up there, duck pond with rowing oats...also near to Castle climbing centre, And water sports on the 2 large resevoirs up there. Plus bird spotting and wildlife walks.

Seven Sisters - tube and tain line. West Green Road has three bakers - Turkish, Jamacian and Italian.... fresh bread from around the world! Library and swimming pool just a short walk away... River Lea down the road for pretend country walks....


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2007)

boohoo to the rescue


----------



## gilroy (Sep 14, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Rubbish for pubs!




I lived round there for a bit and drank in The Woodbine on Blackstock Road. 

It were alright.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 14, 2007)

Boohoo - Sponsored By Hackney and Haringey Council


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2007)

boohoo said:
			
		

> Boohoo - Sponsored By Hackney and Haringey Council



you make me want to move there  lucky i already have


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2007)

I also live in Clapton and I like the Finsbury Park area. The Woodbine on Blackstock Rd is alright, editor! 

Me n Tufty got the bus from Camden to Hackney and went through exactly that area - she might not remember as we got teh _tipsy_ 

Finsbury: looks rough around the station but it's nice away from it. Huge houses on leafy avenues (hopefully that's where yr going)

Stamford 'ill: clipped lawns and clean net curtains. Nice n nasty in equal measure as it's on the way to...

Clapton! Where the air is perfumed with the scent of petrol and fried chicken, and the nights resound to the sweet sirens of etc etc


----------



## gilroy (Sep 14, 2007)

Stroud Green Rd is quite good as well. Especially if you need a wig and some Yams.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 14, 2007)

Thank you for all your comments - it's not really leaping out as somewhere to live at the moment...

Shame, as the house was really


----------



## editor (Sep 14, 2007)

marty21 said:
			
		

> err, seven sisters tube station, or if you're talking about seven sisters road, finsbury park and manor house


It's early and I had the Leyton Buzzards 'Plastic Palm Trees' song in my head. I meant Stoke Newington is good for pubs but a pain for transport.

There's one or two OK pubs around Finsbury park but it's a horrible area by the station.
Stanmford Hill is more like 'spot the pub' and Clapton?! <double shudder!>


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2007)

fogbat said:
			
		

> Thank you for all your comments - it's not really leaping out as somewhere to live at the moment...
> 
> Shame, as the house was really




What precisley do you want then Foggers? You'd be moving from Camden to Hackney, and everyone knows Hackney is teh bestest place in Ldn.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> It's early and I had the Leyton Buzzards 'Plastic Palm Trees' song in my head. I meant Stoke Newington is good for pubs but a pain for transport.
> 
> There's one or two OK pubs around Finsbury park but it's a horrible area by the station.
> Stanmford Hill is more like 'spot the pub' and Clapton?! <double shudder!>



i live in clapton  it is improving, biddle brothers is alright, and the pembury tavern is just down the road, the eclipse is a nice pub too, and there are some on the canal as well, the hope and anchor and the princess of wales are alright, and the royal sovereign is supposed to be ok now under new management but i haven't checked it out yet


----------



## fogbat (Sep 14, 2007)

5t3IIa said:
			
		

> What precisley do you want then Foggers? You'd be moving from Camden to Hackney, and everyone knows Hackney is teh bestest place in Ldn.



I want that exact building, a really gorgeous warehouse conversion, physically moved, brick by brick, to somewhere just off Kentish Town Road.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 14, 2007)

fogbat said:
			
		

> I want that exact building, a really gorgeous warehouse conversion, physically moved, brick by brick, to somewhere just off Kentish Town Road.



http://tinyurl.com/246f2y

It's not too far...


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Sep 14, 2007)

Its better than Dagenham.


----------



## Reno (Sep 14, 2007)

I lived in Stamford Hill for two years and really liked it. Very peaceful with Stoke Newington/Brick Lane/Islington all nearby. I also liked living around the Orthodox Jewish community, which made it feel very safe and slightly exotic. Nearly every Sabbath I was asked into someones house to turn off a stove/light/etc which had accidentally been left on. The only debit for me was that there is no tube station nearby, but bus connections are excellent.


----------



## kalidarkone (Sep 14, 2007)

I grew up round there in the 70's and 80's it was rubbish then.....It has really changed now! 

Im gonna be visiting the folks in October so Maybe some of you North Londoners will be up for a bevvy,so I can escape form me ma!! Marty would be lovely to meet you 

Mation and LBJ  be nice to see you then


----------



## marty21 (Sep 14, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I grew up round there in the 70's and 80's it was rubbish then.....It has really changed now!
> 
> Im gonna be visiting the folks in October so Maybe some of you North Londoners will be up for a bevvy,so I can escape form me ma!! Marty would be lovely to meet you
> 
> Mation and LBJ  be nice to see you then



bevvy would be good


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Sep 14, 2007)

kalidarkone said:
			
		

> I grew up round there in the 70's and 80's it was rubbish then.....It has really changed now!



I moved in with Ms KBJ just around the corner from Seven Sister Station a few months ago and I'm loving it.  Feel really safe walking round there at night as it seems that most of the aggro is intra group aggro rather than attacks on randoms who 'looked at me in a funny way' which I was always worried about when living in Dagenham.  

Easy access to all the Jewish shops in Stamford Hill is a bonus as is the public transport links.  Driving wise its fab as I'm not to far a drive from the North Circular.  The only downside as a driver is the draconian parking restrictions.  

Not too happy with the fact that there is not a pub at the end of the road like it was in Dagenham (even if the pub was filled with neo nazis  ).  When I can be spared decorating, study and housework duties I'm going to take a sunday afternoon wander down to the pub withoutside tables in Seven Sisters Road for a pint or three.  



			
				kalidarkone said:
			
		

> Im gonna be visiting the folks in October so Maybe some of you North Londoners will be up for a bevvy,so I can escape form me ma!! Marty would be lovely to meet you
> 
> Mation and LBJ  be nice to see you then



Sounds good.  I'd be up for it.


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 14, 2007)

stamford hill: totally boring but near to best part of London to live in - Stoke Newington  

seven sisters: total and utter bunghole. makes Tottenham Hell look nice

finsbury park: bunghole but near to one of best roads in london - Stroud Green Road (excellent pub called Faltering Fullback)


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Sep 14, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> stamford hill: totally boring but near to best part of London to live in - Stoke Newington
> 
> seven sisters: total and utter bunghole. makes Tottenham Hell look nice
> 
> finbsury park: bunghole but near to one of best roads in london - Stroud Green Road



Finsbury Park is sadly lacking in soul now that the Powerhaus has closed (has fond memories of playing there).  Also seems to be the UK capital of evangelical loonies.


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 14, 2007)

yes but Stroud Green Rd has it all.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 14, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> stamford hill: totally boring but near to best part of London to live in - Stoke Newington
> 
> seven sisters: total and utter bunghole. makes Tottenham Hell look nice
> 
> finbsury park: bunghole but near to one of best roads in london - Stroud Green Road



No...you've got it all wrong - they all have some redeeming features. Stamford hill is very near to the lovely Springfield Park.


----------



## maximilian ping (Sep 14, 2007)

boohoo said:
			
		

> No...you've got it all wrong - they all have some redeeming features. Stamford hill is very near to the lovely Springfield Park.



Seven Sisters, redeeming features? hmmmm

it's sick i tell you


----------



## KeyboardJockey (Sep 14, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> Seven Sisters, redeeming features? hmmmm
> 
> it's sick i tell you



Seven Sisters could be a whole lot worse.

Redeeming features.  Good transport, parks nearby, interesting shops, relatively safe.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 14, 2007)

maximilian ping said:
			
		

> Seven Sisters, redeeming features? hmmmm
> 
> it's sick i tell you



Italian Delicatessan for one....


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 14, 2007)

KeyboardJockey said:
			
		

> Easy access to all the Jewish shops in Stamford Hill



foggy - gerrit done! go there! think of the klezmer!!!!

and stella - yes i do remember it


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 14, 2007)

boohoo said:
			
		

> Italian Delicatessan for one....



Where is that???


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Sep 14, 2007)

editor said:
			
		

> Rubbish for pubs!


no it isn't what an ignorant remark from someone who doesn't live in the area ... that's like me saying bolton is rubbish for pubs...  

It has some great pubs unless you happen to live in birxton and need to get back south of the river....

couplled with the insane remark 




			
				editor said:
			
		

> Seven Sisters has got some decent pubs, but then it's rubbish for transport. No tube, innit?



so since when did the seven sisters to brixton part of the victoria line suddenly fall off the map... 

again comment by someone who clearly doesn't actually know the area at all... 

So in order of prefference Stamford Hill 

Good area nice houses cheaper than stoke newington less yuppiefied can be over expensive has some estates but none of any really noticable problems.  Has national rail line into liverpool street just up the road as in 5 10 mins from seven sisters viccy line (which according to the editor doesn't exist any more...which means i came to work today on a non existant tube from a non existant station!!) can be a bit grey and dull but has pleanty of bus routes and is within walking distance of both Stoke newington and seven sisters.

Finsbury Park - what can i say it's long since past it's reputation for being hell on earth but only as they have errected new station facia and cleaned up some of the area around the station the rest of it is ok but hell on match days due to the gunners most roads around that area are permit holders only and can become deadlock on match days.  Larger victorian houses, wider streets quite viberant like islington was about 15 years ago which might be good or bad dependant, still has an edgyness to it but that's mainly these days dirt rather than grime as it were few more bothersome estates and occasional hassle on the street so it depends how good you are at dealign with that sort of thing, personally i don't give a fig it's an allright area not great not horrid.

seven sisters again away fromt he station it's fine smaller houses roads no really trouble areas can on occasion have problems but then it's the same for most of london in that respect has a sports centre swimming pool thingy always seems busy no matter what time of day it is has a small provincal town feel to it or an over wieght village rather than it being a london feel (almost like it should be around enfiled that kind of area.) 

in summery stamford hills prolly your best be t but seven sisters isn't so bad.

I'm in stoke/stamford hill area marty21's in clapton (back end of stamford hill stokie) stigs in seven sisters there's plenty of us around that area and we do on occasion go to the pubs and they are perfectly fine...


----------



## blossie33 (Sep 14, 2007)

I lived in Stroud Green for three years and found it fine - good transport, shops, restaurants, Finsbury Park, Parkland Walk etc. Never had any problems with not feeling safe.
Seven Sisters is ok too.
Will be moving to Stamford Hill before the end of the month which seems fine to me - nice to have that confirmed by people living nearby - looking forward to it!
I love north/ north east London.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 14, 2007)

Xanadu said:
			
		

> Where is that???



West Green Road just past the west green tavern - freshly made veggie pasta, rice balls, calzone for lunch - yum!


----------



## Xanadu (Sep 14, 2007)

Hmmm, that's walking distance from my home!  Think I'll have to pop down there sometime soon.  Any idea of opening hours/days?

edit: is it called Ricuras?


----------



## boohoo (Sep 14, 2007)

Certainly Monday to Saturday.... On the left hand side of the road if coming from seven sisters...


----------



## Stig (Sep 14, 2007)

boohoo said:
			
		

> Certainly Monday to Saturday.... On the left hand side of the road if coming from seven sisters...



I don't remember that one at all! I must have walked past it hundreds of times, too.


----------



## boohoo (Sep 14, 2007)

Stig said:
			
		

> I don't remember that one at all! I must have walked past it hundreds of times, too.



It was there the other year.... can't think that it would have gone - it's easy to miss....

Seems to be no.77 west green road....


----------



## Julia Surry (Jan 12, 2016)

My partner and I bought in Seven Sisters a year ago and have seen a 15% rise in property prices since we bought.  We have a house with a garden and are 5 mins from the tube, a 15 minute cycle from Stoke Newington and 10 mins walk from Green Lanes and Finsbury Park. The houses around Seaford Road, Roslyn Road, Bunswick Road, Elmar Road, Greenfield Road, Brunell Walk and Breamar Road are lovely with quiet tree lined streets.


There is a local residents association who have done loads in improving the area, and are still working hard on council applications etc. You can find more info here: www.facebook.com/FountainAreaResidentsAssociationN15


The main high street (West Green Road) is not amazing but is changing. Recently the council invested in reforming about 25 shop fronts which has really tidied things up.


The main thing I notice is a sense of community. We've got to know neighbours and builders/trademen working in the area and when we walk down the road we say hello to people. I'm not saying the the area is perfect yet, but it's a good time to invest as it's still relatively cheap, takes 20 mins on the tube to Oxford Circus, and 20 mins on the overland to Liverpool Street, and it's improving all the time.


The only thing missing for us is a good local pub...but we hear rumours there is one coming.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 12, 2016)

Also rumours that the Birdcage on Stamford Hill is reopening in Feb/March after some slightly murky attempts to turn it into a restaurant.

Some good cycle paths being introduced and the new paths around reservoir and Woodberry Down are pretty cool also.


----------



## blossie33 (Jan 12, 2016)

Yes, I noticed there were workmen in the Birdcage recently.
There was no activity for ages last year and it looked as though nothing was going to happen - maybe they had a cash problem that's now been resolved.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 12, 2016)

blossie33 said:


> Yes, I noticed there were workmen in the Birdcage recently.
> There was no activity for ages last year and it looked as though nothing was going to happen - maybe they had a cash problem that's now been resolved.



The gossip is that they didn't have planning permission to do what they wanted with it...  

Crossrail 2 is going to knock down Morrisons and replace it with a vent too. (And then I think stick a new super market in there). But it doesn't start for a decade or something.

Lots of building on the hill now as well...


----------



## Boycey (Jan 18, 2016)

It'a shit and horrid. Gun crime, knife crime, crack, heroin, crystal meth, riots and awfulness. Here be dragons. Fuck off.


----------



## Boycey (Jan 18, 2016)

All the pubs are shit.


----------



## rich! (Jan 19, 2016)

Boycey said:


> All the pubs are shit.


Beehive, toll gate especially.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jan 25, 2016)

There's a consultation going on about what to do with bits of Seven Sisters road. Including wider cycle lanes and more crossings:
Seven Sisters Road

Some of them seem completely mental (a "pedestrian strip" down the middle of the road) and others are better for cyclists etc.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2020)

Some park pics














						The blues and browns of Finsbury Park in the autumn sunshine – 34 photos
					

One of the first of the great London parks laid out in the Victorian era, Finsbury PRK park borders the residential neighbourhoods of Harringay, Finsbury Park, Stroud Green, and Manor House. Here&#…




					www.urban75.org


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 23, 2020)

Super photos.
I was in Finsbury Park yesterday!


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Nov 23, 2020)

Now I work from home I do a couple of loops in the morning to clear my head. One is around Woodberry Wetlands and Clissold Park, and one is around Springfield Park... quite nice seeing the seasons change - and better than my usual commute.


----------



## blossie33 (Nov 23, 2020)

Yes, some of my walking routes too


----------

